

10 types of startup CEOs you should avoid at all cost - tayyab26
http://www.techjuice.pk/10-types-of-startup-ceos-you-should-avoid-at-all-cost/

======
nitin_flanker
See your point no #3 and #10 are contradictory.

first of all, I'm in complete disagreement over the #3. One shouldn't refuse
to work with a newbie right away. it shouldn't be a criteria to avoid a CEO.
There are first time CEO who are a success today - Mark Zukerberg, Elon Musk,
Steve Jobs etc.

~~~
SarwatFatimaM
I think they were not first-time CEOs exactly. They had entrepreneurial
personality as they did small projects before making it big. Newbies are
usually those who are trying their hand in entrepreneurship for the very first
time.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Agree on what you said about prior experience. But that was not true for
everyone. I think Zukerberg has no prior experience. Another example is CEO of
Snapchat.

But yes we can say that Mark was little lucky that he got company of Sean who
already had hand on experience of building something like that.

~~~
SarwatFatimaM
Mark Zuckerberg did not have CEO experience but I believe he along with his
dormitory friends at Harvard were always talking about ideas and Mark would
actually start working on those ideas.Facebook itself was his pet project long
before he met Sean or decided to start a business. Though, with Sean's
experience in social networking business helped a lot. P.s. Snapchat CEO spent
about one year on a college application management software but the product
did not take off. :) Here: [http://www.techjuice.pk/9-entrepreneurial-lessons-
from-evan-...](http://www.techjuice.pk/9-entrepreneurial-lessons-from-evan-
spiegel-founder-of-snapchat/)

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks for the link. I didnt know that, about Snapchat's CEO things.

